# Waltham Rail Trail



## noreasterbackcountry (Oct 14, 2011)

More suburban adventures:

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/10/waltham-rail-trail.html#more


----------



## soposkier (Oct 16, 2011)

The rail trail to Weston (no rails on it) can be picked up by Harvey industries in Waltham. Requires some road riding of 117, but no more than a mile.  The rail bridge over 128 might bethe weak link in riding the old rail line all the way.

Haven't been out in the Beaver Brook/Met State trails in a few weeks, are they still really overgrown in the Walnut St area?


----------

